# CanH8r / Toolman trade...



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

CanH8r and I worked out a trade recently and I wanted to show off what I was lucky enough to receive on my end. Here are a couple of photos of the Dan Ford Companion that Jeff was kind enough to offer up. I definitely jumped all over the chance to own one of these awesome shooters. I love the size, feel and finish of this one. I haven't had a lot of time lately to do any shooting, but I have made time for this one and been carrying this shooter around everywhere like it's my.....dare I say, companion! Thanks again Jeff! I will be sure to punish some cans for you with it!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweet! Enjoy it! That one will last you forever. 
Be well,
SF


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I have one just like it. Enjoy that shooter!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Cool! I also have one similar to that. Have fun!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

sweet shooter ..very nice~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm going to have to get one of these orderd


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Enjoy it as I am enjoying the AWESOME slingshot you made me!!!


----------

